# Dropping My Hamster, Jerry.



## jerrytheham (Oct 9, 2017)

Basically, he was cleaning in his house, which was near the edge of the sofa. He fell back and rolled off the sofa in his house. I picked up the house and put it on the sofa and he was frozen still and squeaked. A few seconds later he was running round, eating, drinking, sleeping etc all the same. I’m a little worried but should I be? I checked on him about 2 hours after this happened and he was just having a little nap. I’m pretty sure he’ll be okay but I just wondered if anyone thinks different? Thanks


----------



## jerrytheham (Oct 9, 2017)

Checked his poor little face and he looks to have a tiny tiny tiny spot missing of his fur, no bleeding, but I cant see his skin either. Looks like a dint in his fur, but yet again no sign of pain or weird behaviour from my little fluffball


----------



## Emma85 (Oct 13, 2017)

How's Jerry doing? They are pretty resilient little guys. 
It might be a good idea to have a box to put him in when you're cleaning the cage out so you know he's safe.


----------



## jerrytheham (Oct 9, 2017)

Emma85 said:


> How's Jerry doing? They are pretty resilient little guys.
> It might be a good idea to have a box to put him in when you're cleaning the cage out so you know he's safe.


He's doing really well, thanks for asking, however he still had this little dint. But to be fair, I wasn't expecting it to grow back anytime soon. He's as happy as ever! And yes, usually I will set up his playpen or put him a box, but this time it was that I got him out to play and he fell. No furniture for Jerry anytime soon.


----------



## jerrytheham (Oct 9, 2017)

Not sure if the picture uploaded but here's Jerry's "scar"


----------

